# Please



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Can someone make me a Spencer Fisher sig. Just a simple sig that says "Spencer Fisher" and "Ebc_Kyle" somewhere on it.

I can give rep and these ***** 200 points I have.


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

hope you like it let me know what you think.

thanks

badguy


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Heres one I tried, hope you like, its one of my firsts


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Heres one I tried, hope you like, its one of my firsts



Nice typography effect for the name on the right!


----------

